# Toronto Recruitment Centre



## Gulruthina (22 Feb 2012)

Is the aptitude test done on paper or the computer at the Canadian Forces Toronto Recruitment Centre?

Also, I am assuming we are not allowed to use calculators.


----------



## ttlbmg (22 Feb 2012)

You aren't allowed to use calculators on the aptitude test; however if you know your math, you won't need one. Good luck!


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Feb 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Is the aptitude test done on paper or the computer at the Canadian Forces Toronto Recruitment Centre?
> 
> Also, I am assuming we are not allowed to use calculators.



All testing is done on Chalk boards, due to the age of the recruiting centre's building.  What I would advise is you bring your own chalk, as they give you one old used white piece, and many times this has proven to not be enough to even finish your testing!







Something like the above fits nicely in your pocket, and allows you to detail various answers with multiple colours.  It also shows the recruiters your initiative to adapt.

Good luck.

dileas

tess


----------



## estoguy (23 Feb 2012)

All done on computer.  They will provide paper and pencil for rough work.  As long as you are capable of math it shouldn't be an issue.  Each section is timed, and once you reach that time limit, that section of the test ends.

There is a sample test available on the CF website.  Its a good prep, as the questions on the actual test are very similar.

Good luck!


----------



## frank1515 (23 Feb 2012)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> All testing is done on Chalk boards, due to the age of the recruiting centre's building.  What I would advise is you bring your own chalk, as they give you one old used white piece, and many times this has proven to not be enough to even finish your testing!
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> ...



 :rofl:


----------



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Is the aptitude test done on paper or the computer at the Canadian Forces Toronto Recruitment Centre?



Does it make a difference ?



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> All testing is done on Chalk boards,



Upgraded to Lite-Bright last year.


----------



## Scott (23 Feb 2012)

Because non-toxic chalk costs too much and potential recruits have taken to eating the stuff made from lead paint chips.

Yummy


----------



## frank1515 (23 Feb 2012)

Since I was applying for JTF2superninjasniper school from the get go, they let me write my CFAT with mud and my own sweat.  Anybody else had to do this or am I the only one?   ;D


----------



## estoguy (23 Feb 2012)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> Since I was applying for JTF2superninjasniper school from the get go, they let me write my CFAT with mud and my own sweat.  Anybody else had to do this or am I the only one?   ;D



Those of use going into the Psionics School did the test on the computer... from another room, in the dark.  ;D


----------



## Gulruthina (23 Feb 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> All done on computer.  They will provide paper and pencil for rough work.  As long as you are capable of math it shouldn't be an issue.  Each section is timed, and once you reach that time limit, that section of the test ends.
> 
> There is a sample test available on the CF website.  Its a good prep, as the questions on the actual test are very similar.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks! I have been preparing for the aptitude test using the following links:

http://www.3smartcubes.com/pages/tests/aptcomplete/aptcomplete_instructions.asp

http://www.psychometric-success.com/practice-papers/Psychometric%20Success%20Spatial%20Ability%20-%20Practice%20Test%201.pdf

http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc-cpp/pract-test-examn-pract/gct2-ecg2-pratc-i-eng.htm

I wrote a test similar when I went to work at Canada Revenue Agency. Hopefully, I will do well on my CFAT on Feb 28th.


----------



## Snaketnk (23 Feb 2012)

If you want to study the PERFECT book is a "Public Service Exam Prep" book, the one I used was basically exactly what the CFAT is... it was a perfect study guide. Worth every penny.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Feb 2012)

Pfft,

Sucker, you fell for his "It's done on computers' Schtick.

You'll see when you get there, and don't forget to bring a brush, if you want to make it in......


----------



## Gulruthina (23 Feb 2012)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Pfft,
> 
> Sucker, you fell for his "It's done on computers' Schtick.
> 
> You'll see when you get there, and don't forget to bring a brush, if you want to make it in......



I will make sure I bring a brush to the CFAT


----------



## Gulruthina (23 Feb 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> If you want to study the PERFECT book is a "Public Service Exam Prep" book, the one I used was basically exactly what the CFAT is... it was a perfect study guide. Worth every penny.



How about a GED for the math section?


----------



## KeoughJ (24 Feb 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> If you want to study the PERFECT book is a "Public Service Exam Prep" book, the one I used was basically exactly what the CFAT is... it was a perfect study guide. Worth every penny.



Hey bud, would this be the site here to order the book? http://www.publicserviceexamprep.com/study_kit.html

And is there a math test section for this or would I look else where to brush up on that?

Thanks


----------



## secondchance (25 Feb 2012)

I used some books - ASVAB ( American military test) at Amazon.com for preparing CFAT.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ASVAB
I used  mathematics  and language parts.
It was good for me to remind because I finished high  school 20 years ago.


----------



## Gulruthina (25 Feb 2012)

I've been reading the forums lately in regards to the CFAT. (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193.375.html). It makes me so nervous just reading the entries people wrote stating how hard it is and that they have failed the test.

I took the test from the government website at http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc-cpp/pract-test-examn-pract/gct2-ecg2-pratc-i-eng.htm and I pass the practice test with a 31/45. Would that be good enough if I were to write the real CFAT? Is that practice even similar to the CFAT at all in terms of difficulty?

Many thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> It makes me so nervous just reading the entries people wrote stating how hard it is and that they have failed the test.



The test is not hard. make sure you rest properly before, clear your mind and arrived relaxed.

Now, let me ask you a question.

If the test is very dificult, is it going to change your mind about applying for the CF ?


----------



## Gulruthina (25 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The test is not hard. make sure you rest properly before, clear your mind and arrived relaxed.
> 
> Now, let me ask you a question.
> 
> If the test is very dificult, is it going to change your mind about applying for the CF ?



No, its not going to change my mind. Also, I have been studying since I booked my CFAT on Feb 28th.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> No, its not going to change my mind.



Ok.

If the difficulty level of the CFAT will not affect your decision to apply, quit worrying about the difficulty level of the test. You want to join, you have to write the test. There's no way around it. Difficult or not is irrelevant. Focus on being prepared rather than how tough it's going to be.


----------



## Gulruthina (25 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> If the difficulty level of the CFAT will not affect your decision to apply, quit worrying about the difficulty level of the test. You want to join, you have to write the test. There's no way around it. Difficult or not is irrelevant. Focus on being prepared rather than how tough it's going to be.



Okay, thanks for the advice!


----------



## portager (26 Feb 2012)

Some advice: at CFRC Toronto do not leave CFAT questions you wish to guess on/are unsure of until the _very_ last minute. When I did the test, they still had mice with mouse balls in them. As a result, it was impossible for me to move the cursor fast enough during the last minute or so of the test to check skipped questions before the time ran out. Hopefully, they have new mice by now (wrote it two years ago).


----------



## Gulruthina (27 Feb 2012)

portager said:
			
		

> Some advice: at CFRC Toronto do not leave CFAT questions you wish to guess on/are unsure of until the _very_ last minute. When I did the test, they still had mice with mouse balls in them. As a result, it was impossible for me to move the cursor fast enough during the last minute or so of the test to check skipped questions before the time ran out. Hopefully, they have new mice by now (wrote it two years ago).



Thanks for the advice. Also, I'm writing my CFAT tomorrow at 8:30 am!


----------



## ttlbmg (27 Feb 2012)

Good luck on your CFAT! Cheers


----------



## Gulruthina (28 Feb 2012)

ttlbmg said:
			
		

> Good luck on your CFAT! Cheers



Thanks! I pass and qualified for all the 3 trades that I applied for


----------



## Danjanou (28 Feb 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Thanks! I pass and qualified for all the 3 trades that I applied for



did the chalk help?


----------



## Gulruthina (28 Feb 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> did the chalk help?



the chalk helped me with my calc lol


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Feb 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> the chalk helped me with my calc lol



There we go,

My good deed done for today.   rancing:

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (28 Feb 2012)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> There we go,
> 
> My good deed done for today. rancing:
> 
> ...



 I think that rates a QPJM, let me call my NDP MP right now. 8)


----------

